# What Record Will The Lakers Finish With?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Predictions, anyone?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

41 wins

Lakers starters don't have any weakness.

Russell/Randle - young stars - future Stockton/Malone?

Wings - Superstar Kobe and MIP Lou - compare to Durant/Morrow?

Center - rim protector - the best?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

+40


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

39


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I can't bring myself to vote for anything lower than 30 wins.


----------



## Ma Baker (May 12, 2015)

30-39 indeed


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

83 and -1


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm going to be a homer and say 42-40.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@Bubbles, @Coach Fish & @RollWithEm all saw this coming, apparently.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I thought less than 20 was probably but that less than 30 was almost guaranteed.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I wouldn't at all be shocked to see this team finish the second half 20-21 or something, so this bump is way premature.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

ever the optometrist


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Fuck y'all!! We're still winning 40!!

*pounds the bottle of Jack*


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

3 wins, 20 games in. 

We had 5 wins at this point last year.

Think it's safe to say we won't make 30. We can go .500 the second half of the season and still won't make 30. Question now is will we beat last year's 21 w's?


----------

